# Any punjabi expat especially from new delhi for diwali celebration



## drgauravsuneja (Oct 20, 2014)

Looking for punjabi hindu/sikh expat for diwali celebration Dr working in sharjah /snip/


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Hello and welcome to the forum. Before posting again, can you please read the forum rules. Posting personal contact details is not permitted. Thank you.


----------

